

MobileMedia's Unusual Patent Infringement Campaign vs Apple and others - kinetik
http://thepriorart.typepad.com/the_prior_art/2010/04/mobilemedia-ideas-v-apple.html

======
ZeroGravitas
MobileMedia in this case is basically Nokia, Sony and the MPEG-LA patent
trolling the smartphone industry.

Interesting times.

